# Loners to skype with?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Is there any fellow loners? I'd like to talk on skype, mostly just text chat, maybe cam too. It would be nice to have online friends who also don't have any social life, people who are always alone.

I know there's that another skype thread, but still it feels not many of people, who have added their skype name there, are loners like me. I wish i had more people to talk to.

Ok my skype name is now deleted from here but you guys can keep adding each other


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, so may I ask your location and your age/gender preferences ? I am a loner, but I guess you have other requirements? If not, I just add you then lol


----------



## Junkhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Sure I've just got Skype so I'm not really used to it though 

I'm funhouse1996


----------



## msimone52 (Feb 24, 2012)

my skype is gamergirl57


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

sublime_raggamuffin is my name on skype.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Add me remixkilla


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

hunter.wiley6


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Add me too!

I'd add you guys but tapatalk doesn't let me copy and paste just part of a post :/


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

bluntensean


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

"Cambiss" ... I chat on Skype quite often with people from here, feel free to add me


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I made the mistake of using my full name as my Skype ID, so PM me if you want to add me.  I like talking to SASers on Skype, so I'd love some new people to talk to.


----------



## SurfinDead (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm also looking for fellow SAS's to chat with, skype name is: hardrockzombies


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool you can add me... dubnrun


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

add me LaughsWhileTalking


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

..................


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

manokcluckcluck


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I am pretty much a loner but we already talked :lol


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

Does everybody here can speak english fluently?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Going to sneak my skype name In here 

It's. 

Guddtimes 

Lets talk!


----------



## GoldenRayleigh (May 26, 2012)

Shadowgate75 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

smilingtigersamurai is my skype name .

I would love to chat,just about anything .


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in. gunner.21


----------



## Alectron (Oct 20, 2009)

Alectron101


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dezireddmtpara-beauty


----------



## Betweenmenu (Apr 21, 2013)

will make a skype then post it here


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I could do with some good chats, skype: "Stormkill" Yes yes yes...it's like 10 years old, back then it was cool ok?!


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Feel free to add me !
I have Windows 8 now, I don't really know how to add people yet.

<---click the litte skype icon over there under my info. I'm too paranoid to write my username out here. :b


----------



## CeresZal (Jan 26, 2013)

CeresZal if anyone wants to add! ^__^


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Belloabelo feel free to add it up


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

Groltag

I'm on most days, feel free to add me and chat! I'll talk most topics.


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

Add me: josecarcamo_96


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

galente82 

I like video games n movies - thats about it


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

f1ashforward

Add me; will be on most evenings anyway, and I'll talk to anyone  
Will probably be mostly text chat however, can go on cam though


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Und3rgroundMaster, if anyone wants to add me


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Would this be like a big group chat thingy or just a one-on-one chat? If it's a group I would willingly join and silently watch you all....... o.o


----------



## MaesDays (Jun 1, 2013)

I envy all of you. I'm too terrified to even Skype. Gahhhhh.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

^

Same have never had the chance to use it.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Likewise here. Scared of it.:sly:


----------



## AtticusC (Jun 14, 2013)

Add me : yuki.sam


----------



## banna24 (Mar 29, 2013)

add me bana-24


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

andres.zamora71 don't hesitate, add me


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

i wish i could talk to someone on skype


----------



## stinky (Oct 24, 2009)

hey well if anyone's interested, message me. i'm making a skype group for ppl who are on skype a decent bit (3-4x/wk) and are 20+. there is another group that meets regularly, but i was thinking more a group of ppl that chat at nonscheduled times, just whenever anyone else is online.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

venompoo is my skype name.


----------



## Mr X (Jan 25, 2013)

Pharoahe_420


----------



## buckmg1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine's: philip.danczak40


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

My skype is Jenniwuuuu


----------



## Jt2456 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, I'd like to chat with someone on Skype if interested. Mines is Ern2013


----------



## decemberxx (Jan 11, 2013)

can't believe i'm actually posting in this.. i've always considered doing this, but yeah, the social anxiety sort of gets in the way..

i pretty much have no social life right now. <.< and it's hard finding people who can hold interesting/good conversation. but i'll give this a shot.
just looking for text chat as well. i'm not on all the time but, here's my skype: dominiquexrawrr
anyone add me if you'd like and are looking for someone to chat with as well, and are a loner as she put it.


----------



## BlackStag (Jul 3, 2013)

^
I agree with social anxiety gets in the way.
I'm a loner but I would like to chat with someone as well. Only thing that I may have social problem, I'm too shy to talk to new people. I'm afraid that I annoyed them or talk at the wrong time when they are busy or I might say stupid things ><'

Also english is my main language but not very fluent, so there's some slight barrier to it. And I couldn't use the 'call' function because I have hearing disability. So I can only chat by typing ^^;

My skype id :
kuro.no.oshika


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll throw my hat into this ring, I need to Skype with some more people. I prefer text chat though, but I'm fine with video and so on. PM me if you want my Skype id, I made the mistake of making it my real name when I first got it.


----------



## jake1991 (Jun 6, 2013)

hi there, hopefully some of you will add me. its jake.harris123456 as you can see I wasn't very inventive with the name lol


----------



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

Count me in, too, I have a new PC and must get new Skype address, ..watch this space, and I'm very far away in the continent of Africa, Planet Earth, Sun Galaxy -- can make you laugh if you need to, make you cry, make you very cross, make you smile, but best of all, make you think. What I cannot deal with effectively are devious, insulting and ice queens and label wannabees... mouthful? crows got your tongue..well, let us explore this strange disease, its causes and cures together, my lonely moon..


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm bored! Text chat wildgeese213


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

add me, Skype zeak16


----------



## Ded Negatives (Jul 16, 2013)

dead_negatives


----------

